# InkSoft Offers ‘Secret to Charging Higher Prices in Your Print Shop’ Blog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new blog from InkSoft explores what goes into being able to set—and get—the prices you need to be successful. It explains the risks and realities of competing solely on price and the effects it can have on your business long-term. 

It goes on to discuss how to keep your prices and your customers by identifying what sets your business apart and playing to its strengths. You’ll discover the underlying secret to commanding higher prices and the key elements to putting it into practice.

There are specific tips for alternative ways to make your business stand out and communicating what differentiates your shop to showcase the added value that makes it worth the price. From positioning your company to expanding products and services to driving the message home, it’s a must-read. Check out “The Secret to Charging Higher Prices in Your Print Shop” at https://www.inksoft.com/secret-charging-higher-prices-print-shop/ 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

